# The Abyss - what"yellow" LED for optical ?



## lcipher3 (Dec 27, 2019)

While I'm waiting for the PCB to come into stock was going to buy some parts....

Any hints on what to use for the "YELLOW" LED  (for the 4 LDR (KE-10720) ??   There's about a million of em
They go from 2 mcd to 25000 mcd
Clear?  Tinted?






						yellow led Yellow LEDs T-1 3/4 (5 mm) Standard LEDs - Through Hole | Mouser
					

Yellow LEDs T-1 3/4 (5 mm) yellow led Standard LEDs - Through Hole are available at Mouser Electronics. Mouser offers inventory, pricing, & datasheets for Yellow LEDs T-1 3/4 (5 mm) yellow led Standard LEDs - Through Hole.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 27, 2019)

Diffused (tinted) work well. I used whichever one Tayda sells in quite a few LDR builds and never had a problem.


----------



## Robert (Dec 27, 2019)

Except for the Delegate I've use the diffused yellow + LDR from Tayda for all of my LDR builds.


----------



## lcipher3 (Dec 27, 2019)

thanks!  looks like Tayda actually has everything I need


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 27, 2019)

Robert said:


> Except for the Delegate I've use the diffused yellow + LDR from Tayda for all of my LDR builds.



What led did you use for the delegate please? I have one to build.


----------



## Robert (Dec 27, 2019)

5mm clear white.








						LED 5mm White Water Clear Ultra Bright
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Aria51 (Feb 4, 2020)

Robert said:


> Except for the Delegate I've use the diffused yellow + LDR from Tayda for all of my LDR builds.


Is it the SMD? I don't see diffused yellow other than that.
Edit; Never mind don't include "diffused" in the search https://www.taydaelectronics.com/led-5mm-yellow.html


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 4, 2020)

LED 5mm Yellow
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## daeg (Feb 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Except for the Delegate I've use the diffused yellow + LDR from Tayda for all of my LDR builds.



The idea of shooting a water-clear LED straight up and not at the LDR kind of mystified me but I guess that's how EQD does it.


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Except for the Delegate I've use the diffused yellow + LDR from Tayda for all of my LDR builds.


I’m curious as to why you chose the clear white in the Delegate and tinted yellow in everything else.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 11, 2020)

daeg said:


> The idea of shooting a water-clear LED straight up and not at the LDR kind of mystified me but I guess that's how EQD does it.



I've given up on trying to make sense of the stuff EQD does.


----------



## Robert (Feb 12, 2020)

eaglehat said:


> I’m curious as to why you chose the clear white in the Delegate and tinted yellow in everything else.



I don't make the news, I just report it.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 12, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I've given up on trying to make sense of the stuff EQD does.



You know the motto right? We don't make mistakes, just happy little accidents.


----------



## Bret608 (Feb 13, 2020)

I found a good equivalent for the Tayda yellow LEDs at Mouser when I was doing my Voodoo Vibe clone. It was clear yellow tint rather than the foggy diffused style, and in the neighborhood of 2000-2500mcd. I think it was 2300mcd specifically. These just happen to be close in specs to the Tayda ones, which to my eye are more so the clear tint.


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> I don't make the news, I just report it.


? Okay, I thought maybe there was a specific circuit-related reason I was missing.


----------

